# Looking for a Job



## Marjoriemontefolka (Mar 2, 2015)

Hello Everyone , 

I would like to ask some tips on how to find a job in Dubai .Im a newbie here. 


Thank you very much


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ai/139533-how-find-jobs-dubai-uae-thread.html


----------



## Marjoriemontefolka (Mar 2, 2015)

Thank you Froglet


----------



## RAD666 (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi,

I'am an Advertising professional from Mumbai, India with 4 + years of client services/brand management/marcom work experience. 
Dubai Visit Date: April 12 th (1 month visa)

After a lot of reading and research i have come upon the following strategy for job hunt in Dubai:
Dubai POA:
*hr cos
*list of co
*job portals
* above 3 get dir contact with main ppl and walk in with cv after appointment or walk in
*references
*adjust cover and resume acc to job description by recruiter
*hr cos in Mumbai contact before going
*linkedin, facebook, twitter networking with co hr and recruiters (follow co groups)
*follow up after sending emails to hr or recruiter by phone

If anyone who has already got a job in Dubai or in process can add to any more info to the to-do-list above it would be helpful. Since i have a month for the job hunt which is too less a time (deep regret) hope you can give me some useful tip.

Thank you and wish you all luck. 

Kind Regards,

RAD
Advertising professional looking for Job in Dubai


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

There you go pal, remember me in your prayers!

here are some agencies in the UAE - (handful) and i've attached there contact details for you to manipulate

Agency Name Phone Number
Aarch Consulting +971 4 358 2126
Accel HR Consulting +971 4 352 4561
ACR World +971 4 339 7277
Adecco +971 4 368 7900
ANOC +971 4 453 4080
Antal International +971 4 361 4601
Arabian Recruitment Consultancy+971 4 442 5723
BAC Executive Recruitment +971 4 337 5747
Charterhouse +971 4 372 3500
Clarendon Parker +971 4 391 0460
Clarion Recruitment +971 4 448 6406
Dulsco +971 4 347 7500
Echelon Placement Solutions +971 4 361 8984
Edge Executive +971 4 368 9460
Egon Zehnder International +971 4 376 5400
Elite Global Management Consultancy +971 4 370 5001
eMedHR.com +971 4 362 4748
Emirates International +971 4 321 8826
EuroAsia +971 4 221 0050
First Select +971 4 334 3461
Fish People +971 50 462 1781
Focus Direct +971 4 355 4134
Future Focus +971 4 321 7222
Gulf Connexions +971 4 337 6791
Gulfaar +971 4 266 5741
Hays +971 4 361 2882
Headway +971 4 398 7369
Hill McGlynn +971 4 299 3366
hunting heads Executive Search +971 4 321 4459
Ibtikar +971 4 343 8380
Innovations Group +971 4 453 4388
Inspire Selection +971 4 368 0852
Irwin & Dow +971 4 434 2878
JAMS HR Solutions +971 4 887 3737
Jobtrack +971 4 397 7751
JOBS-ME +971 4 222 7434
Kershaw Leonard +971 4 343 4606
Kobalt +971 4 432 8663
Korn/Ferry +971 4 204 5777
Lobo +971 4 331 3223
MBR Group +971 4 396 4141
Medical International +971 4 363 5323
Mensana & Partners +971 4 446 8742
MGR Management Consulting +971 4 364 9347
Michael Page +971 4 709 0300
Morgan McKinley +971 4 324 4094
Morgenall +971 4 358 3777
Nadia +971 4 331 3401
Najma Consultancy +971 4 345 5707
Options Group +971 4 509 6652
Parkhouse Bell HR Consultancy +971 4 395 1552
Personnel Network Group +971 4 336 6837
Pinpoint HR +971 4 343 8626
Pristine Placement +971 4 337 6721
Radiant +971 4 355 1506
Recruitment Village +971 4 368 0969
RÖC Human Resources +971 4 421 5293
Al Samit International +971 4 359 5152
Santini Human Solutions +971 4 346 8383
Sine Wave +971 4 398 5541
Soundlines HR Consultancy +971 4 453 9225
Source One +971 4 438 0950
SOS Recruitment +971 4 396 5600
SSA Middle East +971 4 325 5033
Styracorp +971 4 432 9777
Talent2 +971 4 343 9960
Ultimate HR solutions +971 4 343 3737
Al Vakil +971 4 262 9600
Wadi Jobs +971 4 332 8875


----------



## Marjoriemontefolka (Mar 2, 2015)

Thank you very much . 
But Im still in my origin country. Is there a company who let the applicant travel to UAE with their own expense?


----------



## RAD666 (Mar 4, 2015)

*Thank you for the info.*



tahir29 said:


> There you go pal, remember me in your prayers!
> 
> here are some agencies in the UAE - (handful) and i've attached there contact details for you to manipulate
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info. Will pray for you.


----------



## MukyBrum (Jul 14, 2013)

*You are a legend*



tahir29 said:


> There you go pal, remember me in your prayers!
> 
> here are some agencies in the UAE - (handful) and i've attached there contact details for you to manipulate
> 
> ...




I will defo keep you in my prayers brother I am heading dubai next month and this is exactly what I needed at the moment.


----------

